# Electric Cat + Piranha



## Azog (Jun 2, 2006)

Could an electricl cat and a piranha (any variety) be co-habd'? i think this could work in a tank that gave each party enough room. combined with some plant cover and a place for the cat to hide. if the piranha ever tried to mess with the cat the cat it would just shock it and the piranha would hopefully go away. so the way i see it, it would be a successfull co-hab, or the piranha would die from the shocks, or the cat would die from stress or something. what do you guys think


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

its electric,.....
and its a catfish....

piranha love catfish...

= dead piranha? lol


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry it won't work...







!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

where do ppl comeup wit these ideas really?

what do you think the answer would be anyways?

im not trying to be a dick just my 2 cents


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

How about being shocked when trying to plant the tank. Ever think of that douchebag


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Louie D Posted Today, 06:18 AM
> How about being shocked when trying to plant the tank. Ever think of that douchebag


Let's not get personal. This forum is already hardwired: _The ideas and opinions presented in this forum are hobbyists ideas and could potentially lead to fish stress or death. P-FURY does not endorse these practices. FOR ADVANCED AQUARISTS ONLY._
My suggestion is let him try it and then he can donate what remains to his local HS biology department. they would appreciate the remains of either species.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

LOLOLOLOL

well put


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Louie D Posted Today, 06:18 AM
> > How about being shocked when trying to plant the tank. Ever think of that douchebag
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Louie D said:


> How about being shocked when trying to plant the tank. Ever think of that douchebag


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

rocker said:


> How about being shocked when trying to plant the tank. Ever think of that douchebag


sheesh. what an answer.









to personal dudes.

it was just an innocent question.

hands down to Mr. Hannibal. thats the way how to educate a person.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

got to admit i dont think it is a good idea either....................


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

wouldnt do it.. seing you might cause great stress or even death to either species.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

When I first got into piranhas and I didn't know any better, I wanted a moray and some piranhas in the same badass tank, but I realized it would not work.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ronnie said:


> How about being shocked when trying to plant the tank. Ever think of that douchebag


sheesh. what an answer.









to personal dudes.

it was just an innocent question.

hands down to Mr. Hannibal. thats the way how to educate a person.
[/quote]

my answer was nicer than his :rasp:

but really dude where has all the common sense gone?


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

sorry about the dick response...it was an innocent question and I am sorry. It won't work out man. I do believe you have to have a ground current running at all times in the tank, if you want to do anything...like a piece of copper or...i dunno?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> ronnie Posted Yesterday, 07:00 PM
> QUOTE(rocker @ Aug 13 2006, 08:42 PM)
> 
> where do ppl comeup wit these ideas really?
> ...


Nothing wrong with how I _educated him._ Schools are always in need of specimens to teach. However, it does beg the question, doesn't he know an _Electric _ Catfish, means just that? A jolt of electricity which does stun and can KILL? Sometimes I wonder if the person is being serious or hasn't thought out the question.


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

rocker said:


> How about being shocked when trying to plant the tank. Ever think of that douchebag


sheesh. what an answer.









to personal dudes.

it was just an innocent question.

hands down to Mr. Hannibal. thats the way how to educate a person.
[/quote]

my answer was nicer than his :rasp:

but really dude where has all the common sense gone?
[/quote]

I agree----^^^^^^


----------



## SpeCiaLisT (Aug 12, 2005)

common sense isn't so common.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

rocker said:


> my answer was nicer than his :rasp:
> 
> but really dude where has all the common sense gone?


His question is in the same class as this question:

can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz

What seems like common sense to one person...doesnt mean it is not a legitimate question to the person asking. I would actually say the electric cat question has more validity then the rhom/red question because this issue of rhoms living with anything has been asked and answered 100's of times on this forum.

So who do you think posted the thread "can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz"? Thats right...it was our resident expert rocker.
So before you start questioning anyone's common sense you might want to look at your level of expertise when you first came to this site...and cut our newer members some slack.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 10:53 AM
> QUOTE(rocker @ Aug 14 2006, 07:10 AM)
> 
> my answer was nicer than his :rasp:
> ...


I want to add a bit more to this topic. This goes for anyone reading this now and in the future. Do some reasearch on your fish before asking the inevitable question. Check out Electric Cats or check out the internet for information, Evidently, he must have got the attached photo from the internet. And if he did, there was likely information about the creature. There are no electric cats in South American (they are African), however, electric eels are native to S.A. However, their jolt not only stuns fish, but effectively kills them AND HUMANS. This fish eats piranhas after stunning and killing them. Which is why few piranhas if any piranhas are found w/them in the native habitat.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> my answer was nicer than his :rasp:
> 
> but really dude where has all the common sense gone?


His question is in the same class as this question:

can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz

What seems like common sense to one person...doesnt mean it is not a legitimate question to the person asking. I would actually say the electric cat question has more validity then the rhom/red question because this issue of rhoms living with anything has been asked and answered 100's of times on this forum.

So who do you think posted the thread "can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz"? Thats right...it was our resident expert rocker.
So before you start questioning anyone's common sense you might want to look at your level of expertise when you first came to this site...and cut our newer members some slack.
[/quote]
srry i should of seen it form his perspective and given a more positive response i suppose

srry Azog


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I actualy had a thought about doing this when I first got into 
Ps. But the catfish was to much money/to hard to get, or else I would have. Wuld i now. Yes if I had a BIG tank. WOuld it work......No one can know untill it is tried (allthough probably not a good sound idea). The only long term cohab i have had is crayfish (1year) and my 12-14in pleco (1+year).


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Timmy44221 Posted Today, 06:53 PM
> I actualy had a thought about doing this when I first got into
> Ps. But the catfish was to much money/to hard to get, or else I would have. Wuld i now. Yes if I had a BIG tank. WOuld it work......No one can know untill it is tried (allthough probably not a good sound idea). The only long term cohab i have had is crayfish (1year) and my 12-14in pleco (1+year).


It's been tried several times (BY ME). You will not discover anything different than the outcome that I outlined.


----------



## colt (Apr 16, 2006)

Another way to look at this...

The piranha is just way too curious, so it will likely be stunned and most likely not learn its lesson. If the cat is big enough it could swallow a stunned piranha.

Or despite the electric factor, the cat would end up a snack...the catfish doesn't have constant electricity flowing through it...it is a build up. The piranhas would likely figure it out and he would be history. That is what happened to me when I had a group of Terns and an electric catfish together. The terns just munched on him.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

hastatus said:


> my answer was nicer than his :rasp:
> 
> but really dude where has all the common sense gone?


His question is in the same class as this question:

can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz

What seems like common sense to one person...doesnt mean it is not a legitimate question to the person asking. I would actually say the electric cat question has more validity then the rhom/red question because this issue of rhoms living with anything has been asked and answered 100's of times on this forum.

So who do you think posted the thread "can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz"? Thats right...it was our resident expert rocker.
So before you start questioning anyone's common sense you might want to look at your level of expertise when you first came to this site...and cut our newer members some slack.
[/quote]

Ouch. This is why I don't get involved or oppose anything the gross man says. How do you respond to that


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Well i have to add my 2 cents here........

I set up a 60 gallon with community fish. I used to have 15 p schoal in a 150.
i got sick of the community thing and went back to my Pygo's.
i didnt see the remaining fish in the tank (hiding under rocks) 1 bolivian ram and a cory cat fish, guess what, i still have the 2 outsidersin the tank health and in fact swimming with my P's

one never knows


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

Louie D said:


> sorry about the dick response...it was an innocent question and I am sorry. It won't work out man. I do believe you have to have a ground current running at all times in the tank, if you want to do anything...like a piece of copper or...i dunno?


too late damage is done


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Dawgz said:


> its electric,.....
> and its a catfish....
> 
> piranha love catfish...
> ...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> my answer was nicer than his :rasp:
> 
> but really dude where has all the common sense gone?


His question is in the same class as this question:

can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz

What seems like common sense to one person...doesnt mean it is not a legitimate question to the person asking. I would actually say the electric cat question has more validity then the rhom/red question because this issue of rhoms living with anything has been asked and answered 100's of times on this forum.

So who do you think posted the thread "can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz"? Thats right...it was our resident expert rocker.
So before you start questioning anyone's common sense you might want to look at your level of expertise when you first came to this site...and cut our newer members some slack.
[/quote]

















im guilty of noob questions in the beginning too so I shouldnt laugh but that was funny


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I would so love to have an electric cat, but I know not to put it in with n e thing I llike, but the prob is with cats are most r nocturnal, and we r not by default.
Not to mention a cohab between them would make cleaning and maintance awful if it did work, could u imagine that, keep an eye on ur p make sure he is one one side, and then bam u would probally be so shocked or suprised u might even knock the tank over. so no I wouldnt recommend a n elec cat with a piranha ort any thing u like.
but that would be fun maintance...


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

old topic?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> its electric,.....
> and its a catfish....
> 
> piranha love catfish...
> ...


took my equation









lol sall good tho


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Azog said:


> Could an electricl cat and a piranha (any variety) be co-habd'? i think this could work in a tank that gave each party enough room. combined with some plant cover and a place for the cat to hide. if the piranha ever tried to mess with the cat the cat it would just shock it and the piranha would hopefully go away. so the way i see it, it would be a successfull co-hab, or the piranha would die from the shocks, or the cat would die from stress or something. what do you guys think


I tried this once with 7 6 to 8 inch red bellies and they didn't mess with the first night but the 2nd day the ate him................


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> old topic?


old topic?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> old topic?:rasp:


old topic?
[/quote]
very old topic


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> old topic?:rasp:


old topic?
[/quote]
very old topic :nod:
[/quote]
extremmly old topic :nod:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Trigga said:


> old topic?:rasp:


old topic?
[/quote]
very old topic :nod:
[/quote]
extremmly old topic :nod:








[/quote]
extraordinarily old topic


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

r u guys saying this is an old topic? I got lost in all the quotes


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

"Pretty much the oldest topic ever made"


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

P boost said:


> "Pretty much the oldest topic ever made"


FTW...ok enough of that...


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

This topic is crazy. Iv heard of mixing piranhas with other fish... will it work? topics but a full conversation on mixing an electric cat fish with a piranha.....what will come next?


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

someone should close this, or atleast move it and let the discussion continue in the proper forum.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> my answer was nicer than his :rasp:
> 
> but really dude where has all the common sense gone?


His question is in the same class as this question:

can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz

What seems like common sense to one person...doesnt mean it is not a legitimate question to the person asking. I would actually say the electric cat question has more validity then the rhom/red question because this issue of rhoms living with anything has been asked and answered 100's of times on this forum.

So who do you think posted the thread "can a black piranha live with a red bellied pirana.....need a answer fast plz"? Thats right...it was our resident expert rocker.
So before you start questioning anyone's common sense you might want to look at your level of expertise when you first came to this site...and cut our newer members some slack.
[/quote]

Good 1 GG







Rocker can a rhom live with RBP


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

prolly one of the most entertaining topics ive read.. azog needs to say sumin back


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Old Topic?


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Old Topic?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Kyle2154 said:


> Old Topic?


so u bump it?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> Old Topic?


so u bump it?
[/quote]
bump.......IBTL


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Keep spamming outside the proper forums and you are very likely to get that forum deleted.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

YOU TELL HIM GG....

no u cant have an electrical ANYTHING with a pirahna...:nod:


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

mr_rob_boto said:


> When I first got into piranhas and I didn't know any better, I wanted a moray and some piranhas in the same badass tank, but I realized it would not work.


I already tried this and the moray died a couple days later only found half of him.


----------

